# pronuncia di spray



## infinite sadness

Come mai la parola spray in italiano si pronuncia sprai e non sprei, non dovrebbe essere come gay?


----------



## Necsus

Questione di scelte: DOP.


----------



## marco.cur

Io ho sempre detto e sentito sprai, mi sembra una pronuncia oramai consolidata, come se fosse una parola italiana.


----------



## silviawest

Ciao, ebbene sì, colta in "fragranza"  di dialetto Ligure - Veneto 
(l'errore "" è voluto!!!!)

Ora sono in Toscana, ma di fatto vivo qui da meno di una decina d'anni.

*Per lo Spray*: mi è venuta un'illuminazione per tagliare la testa al toro, anzichè spray chiamiamolo nebulizzatore... sempre megli di "cane caldo" (x-----x)


----------



## FDZ

Secondo me diciamo "sprai" perché la parola straniera è entrata in uso in Italia molti anni fa cioè quando pochissime persone  che la sua corretta pronuncia aveva un suono diverso e, come per molti altri termini stranieri in uso in Italia, tutti presero l'abitudine di leggerlo come sembrava loro possibile.


----------



## Akire72

Esatto, un po' come il TIDE o il WATER CLOSET


----------



## otherwise

FDZ said:


> Secondo me diciamo "sprai" perché la parola straniera è entrata in uso in Italia molti anni fa cioè quando ancora meno persone di oggi sapevano che la sua corretta pronuncia aveva un suono diverso e, come per molti altri termini stranieri in uso in Italia, tutti presero l'abitudine di leggerlo come sembrava loro possibile.



concordo pienamente! 

La parola "spray" in italiano viene pronunciata così come si scrive, quindi:"_sprai_", però credo che questo sia uno dei rari casi in cui una parola straniera entrata nella nostra lingua, si pronunci diversamente dall'originale, infatti nell'esempio citato "gay" si pronuncia come in inglese.


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi il DOP sbaglia, perché dà come prima opzione sprei e dopo aggiunge "anche con pronuncia italianizzata sprai".


----------



## neuromatico

Da madrelingua, confermo che la pronuncia è decisamente 'sprei'.
'Sprai' invece si avvicina di più a **** (rubizzo).


----------



## FDZ

otherwise said:


> concordo pienamente!
> 
> La parola "spray" in italiano viene pronunciata così come si scrive, quindi:"_sprai_", però credo che questo sia uno dei rari casi in cui una parola straniera entrata nella nostra lingua, si pronunci diversamente dall'originale, infatti nell'esempio citato "gay" si pronuncia come in inglese.


Scusa ma non mi sembra molto raro e infatti:
carefree viene detto carefrè
water viene detto vater
Walter, Valter
Palmolive, ...
shampoo, sciampo
E poi ci sono le altre lingue!

E' nella natura dell'uomo individuare la pronuncia più familiare e standardizzarla. 

La parola gay ha cominciato a far parte del nostro vocabolario solo pochi anni fa. Prima si diceva "checca" (per dirne una sola non brutta, cattiva o aggressiva.)


----------



## otherwise

Sì, hai perfettamente ragione,  in effetti "spray" non è l'unico caso di parola che si pronuncia così come si scrive, è solo che tutto questo al giorno d'oggi, mi suona "raro", perché vedo molti termini entrati nella lingua italiana che mantengono la loro pronuncia originale (vedi tutti i termini informatici, ad esempio) quindi mi riferivo a questo concordando con te che il motivo di ciò è da ricercarsi nel fatto che magari all'epoca, non si sapeva la pronuncia straniera corretta di una determinata parola e veniva letta così come si scriveva.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis  

Vero. Tuttavia, a me non viene naturale la pronuncia inglese (sprèi) quando parlo con i miei connazionali.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna 

Chiaro, perché in Italia è diffusa la pronuncia sprai. Quello che mi pare illogico è mantenere l'ortografia straniera e nello stesso tempo non rispettare la pronuncia. Per cui scriverei _sprai _"alla italiana" che è il caso di quasi tutti i prestiti "classici" (bicchiere, sciampo, canguro, scialle ...).

(_sprai _si può anche coniugare: spro, sprai, spra ... )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Anna
> 
> Chiaro, perché in Italia è diffusa la pronuncia sprai. Quello che mi pare illogico è mantenere l'ortografia straniera e nello stesso tempo non rispettare la pronuncia. Per cui scriverei _sprai _"alla italiana" che è il caso di quasi tutti i prestiti "classici" (bicchiere, sciampo, canguro, scialle ...).
> 
> (_sprai _si può anche coniugare: spro, sprai, spra ... )



Per lo stesso motivo per cui anche "in italiano" Shakespeare mantiene l'ortografia originale inglese e non diventa Shechspir oppure computer non diventa "compiuter".


----------



## francisgranada

Paulfromitaly said:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui anche "in italiano" Shakespeare mantiene l'ortografia originale inglese e non diventa Shechspir oppure computer non diventa "compiuter".


Ovvio, ma nei tuoi esempi si rispetta anche la pronuncia originale mentre nel caso di _spray _sembra di no. Ed è appunto questo il motivo della domanda originale, secondo me, cioè non pare logico scrivere "alla inglese" ma pronunciare "alla italiana".  

Invece nel caso delle parole pienamente adottatte, di solito si adegua anche l'ortografia alla pronuncia "spontanea" della detta lingua (p.e. in italiano si dice e scrive lanzichenecco e non landsknecht, canguro e non kangaroo etc...).

(in alcune lingue anche la parola computer è ormai pienamente adottatta e si scrive komputer/kompjuter).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao di nuovo, Francis caro!  

Capisco il tuo punto di vista. 

Per certi versi, però, la situazione mi pare sia comune a tutte le lingue: qualsiasi vocabolario, pur mantenendo la grafia originale di un vocabolo estero, prevede generalmente una fonetica locale e la pronuncia "spontanea" stessa (a cui accenni anche tu) di un termine estero risulta sempre influenzata dalla madrelingua del parlante.

Esemplifico: le parole "gesso" o "stucco" o "stanza" o "opera" di origine italiana, fanno parte del vocabolario inglese, tuttavia se pronunciate da madrelingua inglesi non "suonano" tanto italiane


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> ... qualsiasi vocabolario, pur mantenendo la grafia originale di un vocabolo estero, prevede generalmente una fonetica locale e la pronuncia "spontanea" stessa (a cui accenni anche tu) di un termine estero risulta sempre influenzata dalla madrelingua del parlante...



Certo, ed è anche normale così, altrimente sarebbe innaturale. Ma la pronuncia _sprèi _non "contraddirebbe" alla fonetica italiana. 

A proposito, riesco ad immaginare che nel futuro, sotto l'influenza di altri anglicismi (ormai non pochi nell'italiano), per mantenere la stessa "logicità" si "ricoreggerà" la pronuncia di questa parola e sarà "più moderno" dire _sprèi_. Chissà ... 

(l'inglese è un po' eccezionale perché neanche le parole originali inglesi si scrivono così come vengono pronunciate)


----------



## DavideV

Io propendo per la versione che riconduce tutto alla _longevità_ della parola all'interno del vocabolario delle persone comuni, ma con anche delle punte di "semplicità di pronuncia" da parte degli italiani. Penso ad esempio alla contraddizione di due termini che suppongo siano più o meno coevi: "hi-fi", pronunciato correttamente, e Linux (sistema operativo), pronunciato "all'italiana"... nessuno, neanche il geek (italiano) più convinto, si sognerebbe mai di pronunciarlo /'lainɘks/.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Eh, Francis  ... non me ne stupirei! 

Del resto, come spesso mi ritrovo a pensare (e anche a dire), in Italia non abbiamo, ahimè, una Accademia della Lingua (come, invece, in Spagna o in Francia) che si prende cura della lingua italiana!


----------



## DavideV

Come no? Abbiamo l'Accademia della Crusca!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Fantastica istituzione, Davide  ... ma non svolge la stessa funzione che, invece, svolge la "Real Academia" per la lingua spagnola.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ovviamente ci sono motivi "storici": spray è un termine che mutuammo dall'inglese molti decenni fa (a differenza di wi-fi per esempio) quando la maggior parte delle persone non conosceva l'inglese e quindi pronunciava spray esattamente come se fosse un termine italiano assimilando del tutto la Y alla I.


----------



## violadaprile

Spero di non essere fuori tema ma vorrei notare una cosetta.
Il problema si pone spesso con le parole inglesi, perché secondo me "fa fino" adottare la pronuncia originaria. Molti guardano malissimo chi pronuncia male o pronuncia "all'italiana", come un povero reietto "che non sa".

Ora vorrei invece far notare che esistono molte parole di derivazione tedesca (mi vengono in mente solo marchi, come Liebig, Singer, Mercedes, -ma ve ne sono anche altre-) che nessuno si sognerebbe di pronunciare "alla tedesca" e se qualcuno fa notare la pronuncia errata lo guardano strano.
La lingua ha le sue esigenze e le sue regole, che sono prima ancora sentite che non scritte.
Almeno secondo me.


----------



## DavideV

Io in realtà evito accuratamente, anche quando mi trovo in mezzo ad amici italiani che conoscano bene l'inglese, di pronunciare correttamente qualsiasi parola che abbia una pronuncia "italianizzata", per il semplice motivo che non avrebbe senso e utilità pratica - se non quella di attirare facili ironie. Ed è anche vero il contrario: prova a chiedere ad un dipendente di un supermercato su quale scaffale puoi trovare lo shampoo _Clear_...


----------



## Akire72

Concordo con Davide. A volte mi capita di pronunciare le parole con la loro pronuncia VERA e ti guardano come se fossi caduto da Marte! In famiglia o fra amici poi c'è anche chi pensa che io lo faccia per pavoneggiarmi (lungi da me!). Quindi ho adottato una tecnica: se esiste una parola italiana che lo sostituisce uso quella.

Niente spray quindi, ma nebulizzatore. Niente weekend, ma fine settimana. Ecc. Senza eccedere come fanno i francesi che hano il topo (souris)  al posto del mouse o gli ottetti al posto dei Gigabyte!


----------



## violadaprile

Anche in Spagna dicono "ratón". Ma questo è anche forse effetto delle loro rispettive "accademie", che, sia in Francia sia in Spagna, fanno gare nazionali di dettato.

Cosa che qui forse sarebbe utile.
Ma che (almeno secondo me) ostacolerebbe quella duttilità che (sempre secondo me) è una meravigliosa caratteristica della nostra bella lingua, che le ha permesso di sopravvivere a secoli di colonizzazione e allo stesso tempo di adeguarsi costantemente ad usi e consumi.


----------



## Akire72

L'eccesso è sempre negativo, sia da una parte che dall'altra. In Italia stiamo assistendo ad una a"anglizzazione" dilagante che, pur amando alla follia l'inglese, non condivido. L'uso di parole inglesi, a volte improprio e con significato diverso da quello originale, al posto di parole italiane ancora in uso è una cosa che davvero mi manda in bestia. Specialmente i termini usati nel giornalismo politico, il turnover, il welfare... ma che senso ha? Spray (pronunciato *sprai* ovviamente!) è una parola di uso comune ormay da anni e quando uscì forse non si sapeva neanche come renderla in italiano, ma ci sono dei termini che davvero ci possiamo risparmiare!


----------



## violadaprile

Per non parlare del giornalismo sportivo, ancora più dilagante capillarmente, che a volte persino io faccio fatica a capire!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola  

Secondo me vale sempre la regola "della giusta via di mezzo"  ... non vorrei mai che tra cent'anni la nostra ricchissima lingua madre diventasse talmente "duttile" da contare troppi inglesismi e francesismi a svantaggio ... degli "italianismi"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Akire72 said:


> Niente spray quindi, ma nebulizzatore.


Niente nebulizzatore, ma solo spray quando si vuole parlare della sostanza spruzzata e non dell'oggetto tramite il quale la si spruzza..


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao, Anja 
Sono d'accordo sulla via di mezzo, assolutamente.
Tuttavia sono (personalmente) dell'opinione che non possiamo contare come italiano solo i "latinismi", essendo già la nostra lingua piena delle voci più disparate derivanti da lingue straniere, "nettare" e "ambrosia" della nostra lingua quotidiana. Quello che il futuro riserva alla nostra lingua, come a noi stessi, sta "sulle ginocchia di Giove". O se preferisci "nell'ombelico di Budda".

(PS In linea di massima io sono comunque d'accordo con te, altrimenti noi tutti non saremmo qui a "spaccare il capello in quattro"!  )





> ma solo spray quando si vuole parlare della sostanza spruzzata


sì sì giusto. Ma volendo sottilizzare, si potrebbe parlare di profumo/insetticida + gas nebulizzante + nebulizzatore/bomboletta. Mi chiedo perchè, quando la parola "sprai" è tanto comoda ...
(e ciao anche a te Paul)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Viola,  

Mica tanto d'accordo con me! Io sono un'accanita fautrice delle Accademie della Lingua (e francese e spagnola)


----------



## violadaprile

Beh, con il giusto individualismo che il nostro carattere e la nostra lingua ci lascia 


D'altra parte considera che i francesi, linguisticamente molto più conservatori di noi, sono stati annientati da Celine che negli anni 30 ha scritto un romanzo tutto in linguaggio di strada, destinato a rivoluzionare non solo la letteratura francese, bensì quella mondiale.
Come cittadina del mondo rivendico il diritto di dire "spray". E come adoratrice della lingua italiana in tutte le sue forme, e individualista fino all'osso, rivendico il diritto di scrivere "sprai".
E vediamo un po' che succede!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, Davi, io, che non capisco niente di computer, ho sempre creduto che si dicesse /laɪnəks/. Mi correggerò. 
A proposito, io tenderei a dire /gi:k/; dovrei dire /dʒe:k/ per uniformarmi a quelli che dicono /li:nuks/?

Ciao.

GS


----------



## longplay

Paulfromitaly said:


> Niente nebulizzatore, ma solo spray quando si vuole parlare della sostanza spruzzata e non dell'oggetto tramite il quale la si spruzza..



Ma, il termine ,mi sembra, si usa per"apparecchio per inalazioni",nebulizzatore (atomizer)  di farmaci in forma ovviamente liquida o disciolti in un liquido. Qualche analogia c'è...... 
una volta mi sembra si dicesse "vaporizzatore", ma il principio di  funzionamento era diverso.Cioè, lo spray è ANCHE l' apparato per diffondere lo spray.Mi sbaglio ?


----------



## violadaprile

Si Longplay ma non esclusivamente. Il nebulizzatore è qualunque apparecchio che, appunto, nebulizzi. Per quanto riguarda lo spray, secondo me, l'uso è improprio, in quanto è la contemporanea uscita del gas a nebulizzare.

Però nebulizzatore si chiama anche la bottiglia di profumo, che usa la pompetta di gomma (invece del gas), e anche il grosso "coso" da giardino per spruzzare l'insetticida o il fertilizzante fogliare, che spruzza a pressione con un pulsante o una leva.



PS "Linux" deriva dal nome del suo inventore, Linus Qualchecosa, svedese. Mi risulta che in svedese non si pronunci come in inglese. Tuttavia sarebbe interessante sapere come il suo inventore, americanizzato successivamente all'invenzione, lo pronunciava (erm ... 'lo pronunci', visto che è ancora vivo)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

longplay said:


> Ma, il termine ,mi sembra, si usa per"apparecchio per inalazioni",nebulizzatore (atomizer)  di farmaci in forma ovviamente liquida o disciolti in un liquido. Qualche analogia c'è......
> una volta mi sembra si dicesse "vaporizzatore", ma il principio di  funzionamento era diverso.Cioè, lo spray è ANCHE l' apparato per diffondere lo spray.Mi sbaglio ?



Anche ma non solo e nebulizzatore si può usare solo per l'apparato e non per il contenuto, quindi non è ragionevole sostenere che potremmo sempre usare nebulizzatore.


----------



## longplay

Non ho con me né il Webster né l'Oxford "grandi" né il Thesaurus of English ...ma  solo il piccolo "Advanced Learner's ... ".Per attenermi strettamente ai soli spray del

supermercato, quest'ultimo riporta :Spray = ... 2.apparatus for spraying. Sei d'accordo ? Non vorrei , poi che il termine da supermecato derivasse  da una questione

di "marketing", nel senso che invita i consumatori a usare lo spray (spray...spray... !). Paul e Viola : che ne pensate ? Grazie .

ps l'advanced l....,ovviamente dà come I° significato...liquid ... sent ... through an ... apparatus, e paul ha affermato che questo è l'unico uso consentito del termine (post

no. 30)


----------



## francisgranada

Io, personalmente, nel caso delle parole invetate tipo Linux, preferirei la pronuncia "naturale", quindi in italiano _lìnucs_, indipendentemente dalla pronucia inglese, svedese o qualsia sia la sua origine. Semplicemente perché non si tratta di vere e proprie parole inglesi (o svedesi ecc.). In più, nel caso di Linux si tratta evidentemente d'una parola "latineggiante" o "grecizzante" (non so se si possa dire così ...).

Per quanto riguarda la parola _spray_, quella semplicemente esiste e si usa, quindi non mi pare giusto sostituirla con altri termini italiani, almeno non in tutti i casi. Invece, preferirei la scrittura _sprai_, che corrisponde alla pronuncia italiana più diffusa. Vedi, p.e. lo spagnolo _espray _(secondo la Real Academia). Se invece si continua a scrivere _spray_, allora mi pare logico rispettare anche la pronuncia (approssimativa) inglese.


----------



## Anja.Ann

violadaprile said:


> D'altra parte considera che i francesi, linguisticamente molto più conservatori di noi, sono stati annientati da Celine che negli anni 30 ha scritto un romanzo tutto in linguaggio di strada, destinato a rivoluzionare non solo la letteratura francese, bensì quella mondiale.



Be', Viola   portare l’esempio di Céline mi pare un po’ estremistico!  Uno spirito geniale tanto tormentato, ossessionato, drammatico, polemico nei confronti delle istituzioni, tutte:  famiglia, scuola, società, accademie … non ha risparmiato nulla!  
Il suo malinconico disgusto ha investito qualsiasi espressione di perbenismo precostituito (sociale, politica, letteraria) … come avrebbe potuto una tale veemenza, non coinvolgere anche tutte le forme di “conservatorismo”, linguistico e non? 

Ma ... non ci stiamo forse allontanando un po' troppo dallo "spray"?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione



Anja.Ann said:


> Ma ... non ci stiamo forse allontanando un po' troppo dallo "spray"?



Ecco, appunto 
Vi ricordo che nella grande Rete esistono innumerevoli altri luoghi dove chiacchierare e divagare ad libitum. Qui è *obbligatorio *rimanere *strettamente *in tema.

Grazie.


----------

